# please help..maggots!?



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

Hullo everyone. I recently discovered MILLIONS (LITERALLY) of maggots in my tank after I've mistaken them as "dusts" in my tank for the past few weeks. My brother had refilled my tank for me and forgot to rinse out the tub he was using so I noticed the dust floating at the top after he dumped the water in. For the next couple of weeks I kinda shrugged it off because I figured it was just dust.. because it definitely was, the first time he refilled the tank. Well.. yesterday I looked closely at my tank and noticed they were moving!! There are maggots EVERYWHERE! I bought "Parasite Clear Tank Buddies", suggested from people at Petco, along with some Aqua salt stuff because supposedly "If salt can kill slugs, then you figure salt can kill the worms" -- as said by a Petco employee. Well anyway I have find very mild progress from the Parasite clear, but it has ONLY been an hour or less since I've put the tablets in... I believe the aqua salt isn't doing any justice. Does anyone else have any other suggestions as to get rid of these things?! I am so disgusted and embaressed. I must say that there was NOTHING ELSE added to the tank that could've made these "maggots/parasites" appear... I have NO idea how they came about otehr than the "dust" from the tub we used.. but that tub is kept inside..in my bathroom to be precise. So it wasn't that dirty because we continuously use it. 

PLEASE PLEASE HELP....


A picture just to get an idea..









Sorry it looks like that..they're squiggliing around and my hands are very unsteady.


And can I add...
what happens if I touch the maggots or if they get on me? I'm really scared of them getting inside my body and growing in me. I'm traumatized from seeing those commercials on tv of those people pulling out maggots/worms out of little children in third world countries. I am actually from a third world county and my mom told me stories about how her sisters had worms in them. I'm TERRIFIED. I took out some plants out of the tank and I literally burned my hand to kill anything that got on em..


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know what you can do. But as far as maggots getting in you. Maggots only eat dead skin if I am correct.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

calm down, first of all. i'm pretty sure they are planaria, not maggots. here: http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/planaria_white_worms/


----------



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm so overwhelmed by everything. It's been mentioned that it could be planaria, but from what i've read - planaria is harmless to the fish? i've found my fish very ill today, one of my oscars was on its side, the other lost its color. the rest were laying around =( 

Is there a quicker way to get rid of them other than the water changes and less feeding?


Thank you, so much.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Forget about the worms, they are sympton of poor water quality, not a problem. Change water because your fish are doing poorly. Its always a good first step.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

They look like planaria to me, and they usually appear in tanks when the fish are being overfed and when the water is not changed enough.

Basically, your fish are ill because you don't do enough tank maintenance. As emc7 said, do a water change.

Oh, and stop dumping medications in. Planaria are not parasitic and don't need meds to be gotten rid of. They will go away when the water quality is in better shape and there isn't any uneaten food in the tank for them to feed on.


----------



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

I immediately changed about 30% of my water and it's starting to clear up, slowly but surely. You can definitely see the reduced amount of planaria in the tank. 

Thanks again.


----------

